# Perfect little model



## amara_shadow (Nov 11, 2007)

This is one of the first pictures I took on my new film SLR - would love any feedback or tips


----------



## momof3girls (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm too new to this to give you any feedback...but very cute kitty!!!


----------



## spiffybeth (Nov 15, 2007)

your cat rocks!

i miss mine


----------

